

HTC Developer site goes live: OpenSense SDK and kernel source offered - Suraj-Sun
http://www.htcdev.com/

======
plaes
I wish these big manufacturers actually start offering the source code from
git trees and keep updating them..

These tarballs are usually code drops that happen when device reaches market
and are mostly never updated afterwards :(

~~~
pilif
> These tarballs are usually code drops that happen when device reaches market
> and are mostly never updated afterwards :(

considering how often these devices get updates after reaching the market, I'm
inclined to say that you don't miss much :(

------
dlikhten
I am actually against this. Regardless of how nice this is, this goes against
the OS nature of Android. HTC is treating android as a free (beer) operating
system (bla bla bla microsoft/apple). But when they realize that their phones
are not top notch, they still want to proceed like MS did, with vendor-lock-
in.

The point of Android is that its open. If you feel its missing 4g, send your
impl to the team and it will be open sourced with everything else, if you feel
it's missing stylus support, send that too. Etc. This way any phone supporting
the hardware reqs will be able to take advantage of it.

Instead HTC is taking many many months to port their POS software to the new
Android version. In the end their software sucks and any benefit it has is
diluted in the shit. However they could have easily contributed any benefits
to the main project and just helped out which is the goal of OS.

~~~
darklajid
I totally agree. Not only is Sense trying to create a different Android
environment (visually), it's also not really useful most of the time.

I heard that this improved a lot in the last versions (my last Sense phone was
a HTC Hero and no, I'll certainly won't buy from them again). My brother is
satisfied. Still - this adds to the fragmentation. Trying to make it available
(in a poor form imo, with these code drops) is just a try to strengthen the
self-made split in the Android UI world. "Please use this SDK to support our
branding".

What?

------
vladikoff
Nice to see HTC invest some time and money into this dev site, I'm also
excited to see how the bootloader unlocking tool will function.

Looking Good!

------
StavrosK
I was thinking of getting a Samsung Galaxy S II next, but maybe I'll just go
with HTC again... Hopefully the custom ROMs will have even better support for
HTC phones now.

~~~
nuclear_eclipse
Considering that Samsung sent a batch of Galaxy SII phones directly to the
Cyanogenmod development team makes me think that the SII will have even better
support...

~~~
StavrosK
Isn't code/drivers more valuable than the actual devices, though?

------
baconner
I know this is a bit of a nitpick but am I the only one who cringes every time
a new developer site like this requires logging in to look at a code sample or
download an sdk? If you want developers to spend time and money enhancing the
value of your platform you ought to make it a low friction process.

------
drivebyacct2
On a cooler note, they're releasing kernel source (as they should (have
been/be) doing, but also will be launching a bootloader unlock tool, so that
we can actually make use of the kernel source!

~~~
darklajid
Which, according to what I've read, will require that you give up your
warranty, at least partially..

